# International Dog Show Cyprus



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello today I been to my first Dog Show with my golden. We compete in Class 15-24 Male. He got the 2nd place and I have the following comments from the judge. 

Correct pigmentation, medium length of neck, enough deep of chest, compact body, medium angulation front, needs more angulation behind, good temper, good presentation. 

And he got an Excellent!!
Can anybody explain me what the: medium angulation front, needs more angulation behind means and if you have any comments on the comments :.
I will post a picture of the dog later on. 


Thanks


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! All I know is it sounds like you have a beautiful dog, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!!! How can I post a pic in the post?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pk*

PK:

Type something in the post.

Arrow down and Go to Manage Attachments and hit browse, go to drive and picture and highlight picture and choose upload and then choose submit reply and you should see his pic in your post.

If it doesn't work email the pic to me at:
[email protected] and I'll post!!!


----------



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Karen I think I made it!!!!


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Awww what a beautiful boy xxx congratulations xx


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Firstly, welcome to the Forum, and what a lovely dog you have!!!


----------



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all!!, and this is my 23moths old son, named Abba!! A very nice Forum you have here.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Abba is gorgeous. We have alot of show dogs here and breeders that should be able to give you the answers to your questions. Congratulations on your 2nd place win and I bet next time he gets 1st.


----------



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Any answer..??:wave:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The definition of angulation:

The angles formed by the appendicular skeleton. Front angulation including shoulder, upper arm, forearm. Rear angulation including hip, thigh, second thigh, hock.










If you were to draw a line from the top of the dog's shoulder, to to point of the forearm, and then to the elbow, that is the front angulation. The top of the hip, to the stifle, and then to the hock, is the rear angulation.


----------



## pkallasidis (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!!!!


----------

